# Burnham Boilers



## beenthere

Dr Heat said:


> [I have found that most boiler problems are self-inflected.


by the boiler or the insaller?[/QUOTE]

Installer. 

Heck, there are still Burnham V7 water boilers out there that still haven't cracked.


----------

